# Tree worker touches wires in Holliston MA



## Gcarr65 (Aug 20, 2013)

A 26 year old came in contact with the wires. News didn't say what voltage but they looked big. He was in a spider lift with treads, all outriggers down. Took 10 minutes to get him down and apparently he was still on fire. Poor kid. Life threatening injuries is all they said. I'll update
RESPECT THE WIRES.


----------



## Gcarr65 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Update*

The news just said that he didn't make it.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is a link to the story: UPDATED: Worker in Holliston dies after shock, severe burns - Holliston, MA - Holliston TAB

In typical fashion, there are some flaws in the story. They keep referring to a bucket truck, yet the picture shows a man-lift. Sad story, nonetheless.

It says the firemen would not attempt a rescue, and that "another worker" used a truck to push the lift off the wire. I hope that if I ever get in trouble like that, one of my co-workers will do whatever is necessary to get me down. They may have been doing everything else wrong, but they were at least committed to taking chances to save their co-worker.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2013)

Another news story identifies the company and voltage. Landscaper Dies After Hitting High-Voltage Wire In Holliston « CBS Boston

Landscapers should stay a long ways away from 13kv primaries. I know I do, and they don't even list tree trimming in their advertising.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord, he hit it with his saw? Way too close. I think I would have hit the hydraulic lines on the lift with a saw and gotten him away from the lines and down to the ground. Is that creative or dumb. Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 21, 2013)

Cutting the hydraulic lines is usually a recipe for never getting it down. I have never seen a manlift that does not have safety check valves on them. The purpose is to prevent sudden drop if a line breaks. So...deliberately cutting a line won't work.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 21, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Cutting the hydraulic lines is usually a recipe for never getting it down. I have never seen a manlift that does not have safety check valves on them. The purpose is to prevent sudden drop if a line breaks. So...deliberately cutting a line won't work.



Good point. Sounds like it was too late anyway. Gotta respect the wires.


----------



## deevo (Aug 21, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Another news story identifies the company and voltage. Landscaper Dies After Hitting High-Voltage Wire In Holliston « CBS Boston
> 
> Landscapers should stay a long ways away from 13kv primaries. I know I do, and they don't even list tree trimming in their advertising.



Yep stick to cutting grass ! Guy obviously was way out of league, and maybe thought he was safe in that.... Who knows. He also had a steel pole saw so one way or the other he was going to have a bad day! Guy who touched the controls was lucky he never got juiced either. Leave the trees to us! A lot of accidents this week. People dying needlessly.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Electricity is unforgiving!! It only takes one mistake, Stay safe!!


----------



## imalogger (Aug 21, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Cutting the hydraulic lines is usually a recipe for never getting it down. I have never seen a manlift that does not have safety check valves on them. The purpose is to prevent sudden drop if a line breaks. So...deliberately cutting a line won't work.



I wonder if shooting a hole in the side of the lift cyl with something like a .223 full metal jacket would work. Should should let it down at somewhat of a controlled speed with only one or two 1/4 inch holes spraying fluid out.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 21, 2013)

Double acting cylinders still can hold a load with only one side relieved. Furthermore, the gland is likely to hang up where you blew a hole in the cylinder.

I'd recommend shooting the safety valves off the side of the cylinder. I can see the news report now...


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 22, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Lord, he hit it with his saw? Way too close. I think I would have hit the hydraulic lines on the lift with a saw and gotten him away from the lines and down to the ground. Is that creative or dumb. Jeff



Good luck with that. There are safety valves that lock flow just in case someone cut a hydro line by accident.
He was using a stihl gas pole saw, I saw it sticking out of the lift he was using, and yes it was a LS co, not a tree co. They were using a rented lift, and he never should have been anywhere near those wires. That company is going to get their balls smashed in by OSHA, and probably slapped with a wrongful death suit by the kids family.


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 22, 2013)

imalogger said:


> I wonder if shooting a hole in the side of the lift cyl with something like a .223 full metal jacket would work. Should should let it down at somewhat of a controlled speed with only one or two 1/4 inch holes spraying fluid out.



FMJ is not what counts, it's whether the round is steel core or not


----------



## IcePick (Aug 22, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Here is a link to the story: UPDATED: Worker in Holliston dies after shock, severe burns - Holliston, MA - Holliston TAB
> 
> In typical fashion, there are some flaws in the story. They keep referring to a bucket truck, yet the picture shows a man-lift. Sad story, nonetheless.
> 
> It says the firemen would not attempt a rescue, and that "another worker" used a truck to push the lift off the wire. I hope that if I ever get in trouble like that, one of my co-workers will do whatever is necessary to get me down. They may have been doing everything else wrong, but they were at least committed to taking chances to save their co-worker.




The guy who broke the contact is lucky he didnt get zapped as well. It seems at that point the victim was already dead. The best thing that could have been done for the victim was to be warned, or better yet denied the right to get in that piece of machinery and work that close to fire. Where does blame begin? If you ask me it's the owner of the company who should get his balls squeezed through the ringer. I've seen it too many times, owners or managers putting g pressure on guys to get stuff done no matter what. God Damn shame. And for what? To trim a tree?


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2013)

I am wondering if much of the fire might have been aggravated by the fuel tank on his polesaw exploding. According to the radio transmissions, the young man was alive but unconscious, following the rescue.

Rest in peace, young man.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 23, 2013)

IcePick said:


> The guy who broke the contact is lucky he didnt get zapped as well. It seems at that point the victim was already dead. The best thing that could have been done for the victim was to be warned, or better yet denied the right to get in that piece of machinery and work that close to fire. Where does blame begin? If you ask me it's the owner of the company who should get his balls squeezed through the ringer. I've seen it too many times, owners or managers putting g pressure on guys to get stuff done no matter what. God Damn shame. And for what? To trim a tree?



agree this sadly coulda been a double fatal as often these things can be

not so sure about shooting at things a maybe if,,, thou training and avoiding is the 1st step 

poor sod and poor work mate n bystanders awful day


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 23, 2013)

IcePick said:


> The guy who broke the contact is lucky he didnt get zapped as well. ...



If I was there, I would like to think that I would knock it off the wire, too. Once the lift was free of the wire, there would not be any electrical link to the vehicle pushing it. Unless I am mistaken, it was probably just the pole saw that was connecting the lift to the wire.

Besides, you can drop a live wire onto a truck and not get electrocuted. Burned up in the ensuing fire seems likely, but the "Faraday cage" will keep you safe from the current. :angry2: 
_Getting out of an electrocuted truck takes a bit more expertise, however._


----------

